# free flying birds



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. siblings: racer mix with a mut. they fly under an hour every other day. colors: grizzle and pied. healthy fertile, young birds. total two. also red mut flyer. and other flying birds. in los angeles. thanks. my cell 818 568-7785


----------

